
It’s Time to Stop Building Websites and Start Building Conversational Sites - jranand
https://medium.com/@jranand_io/its-time-to-stop-building-websites-and-start-building-conversational-sites-d2a2b43c1662
======
PretzelFisch
I very much dislike this idea. I don't want interactivity on a site. Clearly
present your pitch and let me look don't distract or aggravate me with fancy
css tricks.

